# Rear Brake Upgrade



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Anyone done this? Is it a worthwhile mod to upgrade rear calipers to 4 pots or just to go for a pair of 330mm rotors with standard calipers and pads.
Am running a BT, fronts have been upgraded already.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi

I'm after upgrading my rear brakes to but haven't seen anyone thats done it on the TT yet so i don't know the cost or if any one does a kit like they do for the fronts with brackets 4 pot calipers pads 2 rotors braided lines, etc etc. Hopefully some one will be a long shortly to help us out :lol:

Cheers Neil


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

I've found a company that does a complete rear brake upgrade, it includes everything:
2x330mm rotors, 4 pot calipers, handbrake calipers, mounting brackets, braided lines! 
All in for £760 apporx.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I have this one look nice http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... 1R/ES2405/


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

DAZTTC said:


> I have this one look nice http://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Qu ... 1R/ES2405/


I had also looked at this and does look v nice, but my thought was that if I was going to upgrade to really upgrade :twisted:


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

I had also looked at this and does look v nice, but my thought was that if I was going to upgrade to really upgrade :twisted:[/quote]

Go for it mate but i don't think its needed. 

DAZ


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

I have the Tarox 6 pot fronts and 300mm rear disk kit no need for pots on the rear unless you are running massive power and doing track days


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

YELLOW_TT said:


> I have the Tarox 6 pot fronts and 300mm rear disk kit no need for pots on the rear unless you are running massive power and doing track days


Thats what I thought but they do look 8) anyway think I'll do the sensible thing and go just for the 330mm rear discs with standard calipers.
Thanks guys appreciate the replies.
Nick


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

i have done track days with no probs and i do give it some :twisted:

DAZ


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

(I've found a company that does a complete rear brake upgrade, it includes everything:
2x330mm rotors, 4 pot calipers, handbrake calipers, mounting brackets, braided lines! 
All in for £760 apporx.)

Hi Nikos525

Do you have a link to the company that do the kit for the rear's for £760 apporx!!!
i wouldn't mind having a look 

Cheers Neil


----------



## Matt B (Apr 8, 2007)

Or just get the 300mm rear upgrade I have ordered - reuse your standard calipers and you can get it for £270


----------



## TTej (Sep 10, 2003)

someone has used boxster rear calipers on their TT, def sure they were from Hong Kong.

Ive got the Tarrox big brakes on the rear, felt with the big front they needed to balance out, but there is very little difference (can i say probably no difference) in breaking power as your still using the same standard caliper.

looks good though.


----------



## DAZTTC (May 20, 2005)

TTej said:


> someone has used boxster rear calipers on their TT, def sure they were from Hong Kong.
> 
> Ive got the Tarrox big brakes on the rear, felt with the big front they needed to balance out, but there is very little difference (can i say probably no difference) in breaking power as your still using the same standard caliper.
> 
> looks good though.


Agree TTej just looks nice and balanced. 

DAZ


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Im sure the boxster S 4 pots wouldt be hard to get to fit. Is teh boxster S hydrolic handbrake or cable guys? (I have a mate with one, as I showed pics other day, but id have to explain to him what a caliper was let alone hydrolic) :lol:


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

TTKING said:


> Hi Nikos525
> 
> Do you have a link to the company that do the kit for the rear's for £760 apporx!!!
> i wouldn't mind having a look
> ...


Sure no worries; this is the link to the rear brake upgrade: http://www.compbrake.co.uk/Audi%20TT%20Quattro.htm

You can also see in the link just the disc upgrade, think thats what I'll be going for.

Cheers
Nick


----------



## nikos525 (May 15, 2006)

Matt B said:


> Or just get the 300mm rear upgrade I have ordered - reuse your standard calipers and you can get it for £270


Matt where have you ordered your rear brake upgrade from?


----------



## TTKING (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi Nikos525

Thanks for the link  compbrake look like a good company and not to mention some good prices to..i'm wondering if there 6 pot front brake kis with 355mm rotors will fit behind standard RS4 9 arm alloys anyone know or used compbrake before?

Cheers Neil


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

360mm will fit behind 18's so its only ging to be spaces that are an issue


----------



## TTguy30 (Apr 27, 2014)

I just went to the Compbrake website and they no longer sell the rear brake upgrade. Is there another company that makes one?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm going down the machine shop this afternoon to make an adaptor for the rear. I'll post pics up on here when I'm done.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

TTguy30 said:


> I just went to the Compbrake website and they no longer sell the rear brake upgrade. Is there another company that makes one?


Tarox do a 300mm rear disk kit for the TT


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

The Tarox kit looks fantastic. ECS do a kit too though: https://www.ecstuning.com/Audi-TT_MKI-Q ... ce/ES2404/


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Looks like the Tarox kit has a solid rear disc? If that's the case, the ECS kit is still better then. There is another company that makes a nicer kit, I'll post a link later.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Madmax199 said:


> Looks like the Tarox kit has a solid rear disc? If that's the case, the ECS kit is still better then. There is another company that makes a nicer kit, I'll post a link later.


Tarox do a vented disc also I have them on yellow and have the ECS rear kit on the qS there's nothing to chose between the.


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Yeah, every pic I see of the TarOx kit has the wrong disc - even the TarOx site themselves! Very odd.

I do like the TarOx one - very sexy. [smiley=gorgeous.gif]


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Think this is it:


----------



## Mondo (Feb 20, 2009)

Courtesy of... Paul? Aka The Gatchet. Tarox on the right:









[smiley=iloveyou.gif]


----------



## The Gachet (Jul 23, 2006)

Cheers Mondo, and here is another shot of them when they were being fitted.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Just made these for mine. Adapts the OE caliper to use the 300mm S4 rotor.


----------



## Wiggles01 (Jun 27, 2014)

cookbot said:


> Just made these for mine. Adapts the OE caliper to use the 300mm S4 rotor.


Looking good Paul, how much for a set

W


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

Well done Paul!


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Now that is a sexy designed bracket my friend :wink:


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank, but this is one of Beunhass' designs, so can't really take much credit. I just did the en mass on a CNC


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

I wonder what the weight difference between the 2 discs actually is? I can't see it being that drastic.


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> I wonder what the weight difference between the 2 discs actually is? I can't see it being that drastic.


That's the thing, our rear discs almost don't exist so they're not that heavy. Even if it's 1 Kg difference it's huge because the weight is both unsprung and rotational. Think several times more important than the sound insulation you just worked on. 

The OEM rear really almost don't exist:


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

NickG said:


> I wonder what the weight difference between the 2 discs actually is? I can't see it being that drastic.


ECS claims the OEM S4 disc is 13.4 lbs / 6.1kg. Anyone have the weight of the OEM rear 256mm disc?


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Give me a minute and will throw one om the scale


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Beunhaas said:


> Give me a minute and will throw one om the scale


Top man!


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
300x22 S4 rear rotor 6.1 kg


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Beunhaas said:


> 256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
> 300x22 S4 rear rotor 6.1 kg


And ECS's two piece disc is 11.2 lbs/ 5.1 kg, so still heavier than OEM disc.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > I wonder what the weight difference between the 2 discs actually is? I can't see it being that drastic.
> ...


Want to save weight? Ditch the concrete heavy stock front calipers for some aluminium momoblocks. There is youre 3kg weightsaving. Only unsprung but in combination with 300 S4 in the rears much better brake balance, and total weight saving of 1 kg


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

CollecTTor said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > 256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
> ...


In that case i would search for leight weight rims instead of 2piece rotors. More weight savings for probably same money as 2piece rotors that are also pretty expensive consumables on track cars [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

Beunhaas said:


> Want to save weight? Ditch the concrete heavy stock front calipers for some aluminium momoblocks. There is youre 3kg weightsaving. Only unsprung but in combination with 300 S4 in the rears much better brake balance, and total weight saving of 1 kg


It doesn't work that way for Max. :wink: He could still lose weight on the front calipers, AND then the rear discs. Making up the difference somewhere else doesn't mean that you couldn't have saved weight in the original place in question.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

CollecTTor said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > Want to save weight? Ditch the concrete heavy stock front calipers for some aluminium momoblocks. There is youre 3kg weightsaving. Only unsprung but in combination with 300 S4 in the rears much better brake balance, and total weight saving of 1 kg
> ...


 I totally agree with you. i was more thinking about the easy weightsavings still to be had, but i do realise max is one of the more extreme examples on this forum where trade offs arent an option while scavenging every ounce in weightsavings


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Thinking mathematically about the increased rotational weight, if the increase in decelleratiom from the biggen rear brakers is equal to the decrease in acceleration you would be just as fast as before. Bit of chicken and egg question then [smiley=book2.gif]


----------



## NickG (Aug 15, 2013)

Beunhaas said:


> 256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
> 300x22 S4 rear rotor 6.1 kg


That's a substantial increase in weight then! Hmmmm i wonder if the extra braking force benefit outweighs the negatives of the additional weight?


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

NickG said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > 256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
> ...


Nah, it's an excuse to buy some fancy magnesium wheels.


----------



## CollecTTor (Jan 17, 2014)

cookbot said:


> NickG said:
> 
> 
> > Beunhaas said:
> ...


Any excuse will do. 8)


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

As you guys already discussed, I see the front and the rear seperately. The front will be handled in due time by a super light Willwood kit. In the rear, which is the priority, the 4.2 Kg total (2.1 Kg per side) is not something I can swallow. I have been looking at Wilwood scallop two-piece rotors, and it seems that getting something in the S4 rotor specs is possible. It will cost a bit more than OEM discs, but give me what I'm after without compromising other areas of the car's performance. I'm down for a set of adapters from Paul!


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

NickG said:


> Beunhaas said:
> 
> 
> > 256x22 TT rear rotor 4 kg
> ...


If I had to guess, No! The TT, as much as the rear could be improved for a better balance, the brakes are good for 99% of the setups in here. Even my car at the power/ratio that I have is fine with good pads and fluid. Additional rotational weight is a killer of performance -- and when that weight is also unsprung, there nothing that can be gained by extra stopping power that will make up for it.


----------



## Beunhaas (May 14, 2014)

Madmax199 said:


> As you guys already discussed, I see the front and the rear seperately. The front will be handled in due time by a super light Willwood kit. In the rear, which is the priority, the 4.2 Kg total (2.1 Kg per side) is not something I can swallow. I have been looking at Wilwood scallop two-piece rotors, and it seems that getting something in the S4 rotor specs is possible. It will cost a bit more than OEM discs, but give me what I'm after without compromising other areas of the car's performance. I'm down for a set of adapters from Paul!


Keep in mind the bracket is another 350 gram, but with some extra designing/simulation and machining can be made lighter i think.


----------



## cookbot (Apr 19, 2011)

Madmax199 said:


> As you guys already discussed, I see the front and the rear seperately. The front will be handled in due time by a super light Willwood kit. In the rear, which is the priority, the 4.2 Kg total (2.1 Kg per side) is not something I can swallow. I have been looking at Wilwood scallop two-piece rotors, and it seems that getting something in the S4 rotor specs is possible. It will cost a bit more than OEM discs, but give me what I'm after without compromising other areas of the car's performance. I'm down for a set of adapters from Paul!


Why not machine your own top hats?


----------



## Madmax199 (Jun 14, 2015)

cookbot said:


> Madmax199 said:
> 
> 
> > As you guys already discussed, I see the front and the rear seperately. The front will be handled in due time by a super light Willwood kit. In the rear, which is the priority, the 4.2 Kg total (2.1 Kg per side) is not something I can swallow. I have been looking at Wilwood scallop two-piece rotors, and it seems that getting something in the S4 rotor specs is possible. It will cost a bit more than OEM discs, but give me what I'm after without compromising other areas of the car's performance. I'm down for a set of adapters from Paul!
> ...


A) don't have the tooling

B) when all said and done for a one off project, it'll likely not be that much of a cost difference vs buying something from Wilwood.


----------

